# lOOKING FOR VOICE FOR GEMMY FRANK



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been searching relentlessly for a few good voices for my Frank prop.
No music, just a creepy deep voice. I have a few that I have been working on in Audacity but there so much clutter with other sound effects that you can barely understand the voice.

or AS A LAST RESORT! a program to distort voices...

any recommendations?

thanks in advance


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Send me a script and I'll take care of it. Check out my site www.discountvoiceovers.com my pricing is listed on the home page . What kind of vocal style are you looking for?


----------

